# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای نوشتن برنامه هفتگی

## mrnurse7

سلام به همه ی دوستان
من خیلی وقته از سایت استفاده میکنم اما فقط چند روزه عضو انجمن شدم
بذارید اول خودمو معرفی کنم
من محمدم 21 سالمه 2 سال پیش کنکور دادم..در حال حاضر پرستاری میخونم ( ترم 5 )...توی کانون قلم چی هم هستم و به عنوان پشتیبان فعالیت میکنم...البته سابقم زیاد نیست ( در حد 6 ماه )
تو این مدت خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم ولی خب اطلاعاتم تکمیل نیست...
خب بذارید اصل مطلبو بگم...
داداش من امسال کنکور داره..من میخام به عنوان مشاورش باشم و واسش برنامه ی هفتگی بدم...ازم حرف شنوی داره خیلی و میدونم ک هرچی بگم گوش میکنه...
چند تا سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میتونید کمک کنید
1-دقیقا باید از کی استارت بزنه واسه شروع که نه از درس زده بشه نه وقت کم بیاره
2-توی تابستون باید چجوری بخونه  روزی چقد بخونه ؟
3-توی تابستون باید کل پایه رو جمع کنه یا نیازی نیست ؟
4 آزمونهای قلم چی رو ثبت نامش کردم ؟  ب نظرتون همین کافیه یا ازمونهای دیگ هم بفرستمش؟
سوالام زیاده ولی خب نمیشه همه رو با هم پرسید
مرسی از کمکتون

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام به همه ی دوستان
> من خیلی وقته از سایت استفاده میکنم اما فقط چند روزه عضو انجمن شدم
> بذارید اول خودمو معرفی کنم
> من محمدم 21 سالمه 2 سال پیش کنکور دادم..در حال حاضر پرستاری میخونم ( ترم 5 )...توی کانون قلم چی هم هستم و به عنوان پشتیبان فعالیت میکنم...البته سابقم زیاد نیست ( در حد 6 ماه )
> تو این مدت خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم ولی خب اطلاعاتم تکمیل نیست...
> خب بذارید اصل مطلبو بگم...
> داداش من امسال کنکور داره..من میخام به عنوان مشاورش باشم و واسش برنامه ی هفتگی بدم...ازم حرف شنوی داره خیلی و میدونم ک هرچی بگم گوش میکنه...
> چند تا سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میتونید کمک کنید
> 1-دقیقا باید از کی استارت بزنه واسه شروع که نه از درس زده بشه نه وقت کم بیاره
> ...


دوستان کسی نیست که کمک کنه
به کمکتون نیاز دارم

----------


## Yeganehp

:Yahoo (13): واااا مگه شما خودت كنكور ندادي؟؟؟تجربه اينا تهطيللللل! الان شما پشتيباني؟ يعني به بچه ها مشاوره ميدي!؟!؟!؟ اونم ٦ماه بعد اومدي ميپرسي اينجا چيكار كنم!؟!!؟!؟!؟!؟!!؟!!؟؟!:yahoo (21):

----------


## iSalar

عجبااا !!! الان شما مشاوریااااا :اوف

----------


## پویا دقتی

> دوستان کسی نیست که کمک کنه
> به کمکتون نیاز دارم


سلام

ببینین مهم اینه که ایشون با کیفیت درس بخونن و از روش های درست مطالعه استفاده کنن ....... برای مطالعه میتونین از مثلا ( 21 تیر ) به مدت 2 ماه شروع کنین

تو تابستون خوبه که درس های اختصاصی پایه تموم بشه چون اینجوری ایشون اعتماد بنفس خوبی به دست میاره و با خیال راحت تری درس ها رو در سال تحصیلی ادامه میده

نمیشه ساعت دقیقی رو برا مطالعه تعیین کرد .... بذارین اون قدر درس بخونن که ازش لذت میبرن ولی به طور کلی میتونن با 6 ساعت ( 4 تا یک ساعت و نیم ) شروع کنن

و تا آخر تابستان به حدود هفت و نیم ساعت برسن ..... در مورد آزمون هم همین قلمچی کافیه .... از برادرتون بخواین که مطابق برنامه قلمچی پیش برن چون که میتونن

درس ها رو با خیال راحت بخونن و مرور کنن

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## mrnurse7

> واااا مگه شما خودت كنكور ندادي؟؟؟تجربه اينا تهطيللللل! الان شما پشتيباني؟ يعني به بچه ها مشاوره ميدي!؟!؟!؟ اونم ٦ماه بعد اومدي ميپرسي اينجا چيكار كنم!؟!!؟!؟!؟!؟!!؟!!؟؟!:yahoo (21):


من خودم کنکور دادم ولی من درس خوندنم اصلا از روی اصول نبود..بعدشم پشتیبان کانون هستم و از وسطای سال اومدم نمیدونم اولای سال برنامه ی کنکوری باید چجوری باشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> 
> ببینین مهم اینه که ایشون با کیفیت درس بخونن و از روش های درست مطالعه استفاده کنن ....... برای مطالعه میتونین از مثلا ( 21 تیر ) به مدت 2 ماه شروع کنین
> 
> تو تابستون خوبه که درس های اختصاصی پایه تموم بشه چون اینجوری ایشون اعتماد بنفس خوبی به دست میاره و با خیال راحت تری درس ها رو در سال تحصیلی ادامه میده
> 
> نمیشه ساعت دقیقی رو برا مطالعه تعیین کرد .... بذارین اون قدر درس بخونن که ازش لذت میبرن ولی به طور کلی میتونن با 6 ساعت ( 4 تا یک ساعت و نیم ) شروع کنن
> 
> و تا آخر تابستان به حدود هفت و نیم ساعت برسن ..... در مورد آزمون هم همین قلمچی کافیه .... از برادرتون بخواین که مطابق برنامه قلمچی پیش برن چون که میتونن
> ...


دستت درد نکنه داداش...راستش من خیلی توی انجمن گشتم منابع خوبی ک واسه درسا هست رو پیدا کردم و قراره با هم بریم تهیه کنیم واسش
من مد نظرم بود کل درسای سوم رو جمع کنه...درسای دوم رو هم فقط اختصاصیا رو جمع کنه...عمومیاشو هم تا قبل عید جمع میکنه
به نظر شما اگ از 16 تیر ( دوشنبه هفته آینده  )با روزی 6 ساعت شرو کنه میتونه این برنامه ای که بالا گفتمو اجرا کنه؟؟؟
من از ی طرف میترسم توی تابستون ساعت مطالعش بالا باشه ی جوری از درس زده بشه...چی کنیم ک این اتفاق واسش نیفته

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عجبااا !!! الان شما مشاوریااااا :اوف


مشاور که نه ولی پشتیبان آره...ببینید نمیدونم چرا نگاهی که به پشتیبان دارید در حد یه مشاور حرفه ایه...باور کنید این طوری هام نیست...نگاهی ک خود کانون به پشتیبان داره بیشتر جنبه ی کنترل کردن دانش آموز و ی جور راابط واسه فروش محصولاتش داره نه اینکه بخواد  پشتیبان با دانش آموز کار کنه مثه یه مشاور

----------


## پویا دقتی

دستت درد نکنه داداش...راستش من خیلی توی انجمن گشتم منابع خوبی ک واسه درسا هست رو پیدا کردم و قراره با هم بریم تهیه کنیم واسش
من مد نظرم بود کل درسای سوم رو جمع کنه...درسای دوم رو هم فقط اختصاصیا رو جمع کنه...عمومیاشو هم تا قبل عید جمع میکنه
به نظر شما اگ از 16 تیر ( دوشنبه هفته آینده  )با روزی 6 ساعت شرو کنه میتونه این برنامه ای که بالا گفتمو اجرا کنه؟؟؟
من از ی طرف میترسم توی تابستون ساعت مطالعش بالا باشه ی جوری از درس زده بشه...چی کنیم ک این اتفاق واسش نیفته [/quote]

ایشون که تازه  سال سوم رو تموم کردن احتمالا تا حد زیادی درسا رو به خاطر دارن پس خوبه که مرورشون کرد و با تست زنی اونا رو تثبیت کرد و همون طور که فرمودین 

میتونن اختصاصی های دوم رو هم بعدش تموم کنن

تو تابستون پیگیر برنامه هاش باشین و نقاط قوت و ضعفشونو براشون بگین .... آخر تابستون بزارین حدود 10 روز تا 2 هفته استراحت کنن و آماده سال تحصیلی جدید بشن

اون موقع وقتی که در آزمون ها شرکت کنه و وضعیت خوبه خودش رو ببینه انگیزه اش بیشتر میشه و همین طور ادامه میده

----------


## Yeganehp

> من خودم کنکور دادم ولی من درس خوندنم اصلا از روی اصول نبود..بعدشم پشتیبان کانون هستم و از وسطای سال اومدم نمیدونم اولای سال برنامه ی کنکوری باید چجوری باشه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> دستت درد نکنه داداش...راستش من خیلی توی انجمن گشتم منابع خوبی ک واسه درسا هست رو پیدا کردم و قراره با هم بریم تهیه کنیم واسش
> من مد نظرم بود کل درسای سوم رو جمع کنه...درسای دوم رو هم فقط اختصاصیا رو جمع کنه...عمومیاشو هم تا قبل عید جمع میکنه
> به نظر شما اگ از 16 تیر ( دوشنبه هفته آینده  )با روزی 6 ساعت شرو کنه میتونه این برنامه ای که بالا گفتمو اجرا کنه؟؟؟
> من از ی طرف میترسم توی تابستون ساعت مطالعش بالا باشه ی جوری از درس زده بشه...چی کنیم ک این اتفاق واسش نیفته
> ...


كانون :Yahoo (75): واقعا ازش نا اميد شدم حيف كه ثبت نام كردم دهنه پشتيبانمو كانونو سرويس ميكنممممم :Yahoo (108):

----------


## Majid-VZ

شما ک خودت پشتیبانی.
برو قسمت فرصت برابر سایت کانون و برنامه های ١٠-١۵ روز قبل رو تا امروزو ببین به جواب سوالات میرسی

----------


## mrnurse7

> كانونواقعا ازش نا اميد شدم حيف كه ثبت نام كردم دهنه پشتيبانمو كانونو سرويس ميكنممممم


پشتیبان خوب و باسواد توی کانون زیاده...ولی خب سیاست کانون در مرود پشتیبان همینی بود ک گفتم...دلایلشم قابل توضیحه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


ایشون که تازه  سال سوم رو تموم کردن احتمالا تا حد زیادی درسا رو به خاطر دارن پس خوبه که مرورشون کرد و با تست زنی اونا رو تثبیت کرد و همون طور که فرمودین 

میتونن اختصاصی های دوم رو هم بعدش تموم کنن

تو تابستون پیگیر برنامه هاش باشین و نقاط قوت و ضعفشونو براشون بگین .... آخر تابستون بزارین حدود 10 روز تا 2 هفته استراحت کنن و آماده سال تحصیلی جدید بشن

اون موقع وقتی که در آزمون ها شرکت کنه و وضعیت خوبه خودش رو ببینه انگیزه اش بیشتر میشه و همین طور ادامه میده[/quote]

من براش برنامه ی هفتگی میخوام بنویسم ولی خب نظرم اینه ک واسه ی محدوده ی زمانی خاص درس خاصی رو ننویسم
مثلا برنامم طوری نیس ک ساعت 8 تا 9:30 بشینه شیمی بخونه
من  میخوام بهش میگم ک مثلا توی این یک هفته از شیمی 20 صفحه رو باید بخونی و این 20 صفحه رو ب همراه تست بید حدود 6 ساعت وقت بذارید
اینجوری ب نظر شما بهتر نیست ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> پشتیبان خوب و باسواد توی کانون زیاده...ولی خب سیاست کانون در مرود پشتیبان همینی بود ک گفتم...دلایلشم قابل توضیحه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> ایشون که تازه  سال سوم رو تموم کردن احتمالا تا حد زیادی درسا رو به خاطر دارن پس خوبه که مرورشون کرد و با تست زنی اونا رو تثبیت کرد و همون طور که فرمودین 
> 
> میتونن اختصاصی های دوم رو هم بعدش تموم کنن
> 
> ...


من براش برنامه ی هفتگی میخوام بنویسم ولی خب نظرم اینه ک واسه ی محدوده ی زمانی خاص درس خاصی رو ننویسم
مثلا برنامم طوری نیس ک ساعت 8 تا 9:30 بشینه شیمی بخونه
من  میخوام بهش میگم ک مثلا توی این یک هفته از شیمی 20 صفحه رو باید بخونی و این 20 صفحه رو ب همراه تست بید حدود 6 ساعت وقت بذارید
اینجوری ب نظر شما بهتر نیست ؟[/quote]

درسته ..... به نظرم این برنامه انعطاف بیشتری داره و بهتره

----------


## mrnurse7

درسته ..... به نظرم این برنامه انعطاف بیشتری داره و بهتره[/quote]

بعد ب نظر شما توی روز چند تا درسو بخونه خوبه ؟ من مد نظرم اینه ک هر روز 4 تا درسو بخونه
ی جورایی زوج و فرد میشه درسا...این روش خوبه یا چیز بهتری در نظر داری شما

----------


## پویا دقتی

> درسته ..... به نظرم این برنامه انعطاف بیشتری داره و بهتره


بعد ب نظر شما توی روز چند تا درسو بخونه خوبه ؟ من مد نظرم اینه ک هر روز 4 تا درسو بخونه
ی جورایی زوج و فرد میشه درسا...این روش خوبه یا چیز بهتری در نظر داری شما[/quote]

بله ..... منم با فرمایش شما موافقم

----------


## M-D

> سلام به همه ی دوستان
> من خیلی وقته از سایت استفاده میکنم اما فقط چند روزه عضو انجمن شدم
> بذارید اول خودمو معرفی کنم
> من محمدم 21 سالمه 2 سال پیش کنکور دادم..در حال حاضر پرستاری میخونم ( ترم 5 )...توی کانون قلم چی هم هستم و به عنوان پشتیبان فعالیت میکنم...البته سابقم زیاد نیست ( در حد 6 ماه )
> تو این مدت خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم ولی خب اطلاعاتم تکمیل نیست...
> خب بذارید اصل مطلبو بگم...
> داداش من امسال کنکور داره..من میخام به عنوان مشاورش باشم و واسش برنامه ی هفتگی بدم...ازم حرف شنوی داره خیلی و میدونم ک هرچی بگم گوش میکنه...
> چند تا سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میتونید کمک کنید
> 1-دقیقا باید از کی استارت بزنه واسه شروع که نه از درس زده بشه نه وقت کم بیاره
> ...


سلام محمد جان

۱. بهترین زمان به نظر من مرداد ماه هستش
۲. ساعات مطالعه خیلی مهم نیست... نحوه ی برنامه ریزی و تداوم اون مهم هستش
۳. بله کل پایه اگر جمع بندی بشه خیلی بهتر هستش
۴. بله ثبت نام کنید. برای دروسی مثل زیست واقعا نیاز هستش. اما پیشنهاد میشه آزمون های جامع سنجش هم شرکت کنند

سوالاتتون یک مقدار کلیشه ای بود... با این حال اگر در مورد جزییات نیاز به راهنمایی بیشتر داشتید بفرمایید...

موفق باشید

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام محمد جان
> 
> ۱. بهترین زمان به نظر من مرداد ماه هستش
> ۲. ساعات مطالعه خیلی مهم نیست... نحوه ی برنامه ریزی و تداوم اون مهم هستش
> ۳. بله کل پایه اگر جمع بندی بشه خیلی بهتر هستش
> ۴. بله ثبت نام کنید. برای دروسی مثل زیست واقعا نیاز هستش. اما پیشنهاد میشه آزمون های جامع سنجش هم شرکت کنند
> 
> سوالاتتون یک مقدار کلیشه ای بود... با این حال اگر در مورد جزییات نیاز به راهنمایی بیشتر داشتید بفرمایید...
> 
> موفق باشید


 خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
فقط ی چیزی ؟ توی این برنامه واسه هر درس ی حدوده زمانی خاصی در نظر بگیرم یا خیر؟
مثلا برنامه رو جوری تنظیم کنم ک توی 6 هفته ادبیاتو تموم کنم یا این جور برنامه خوب نیست و جواب نمیده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بعد ب نظر شما توی روز چند تا درسو بخونه خوبه ؟ من مد نظرم اینه ک هر روز 4 تا درسو بخونه
> ی جورایی زوج و فرد میشه درسا...این روش خوبه یا چیز بهتری در نظر داری شما



بله ..... منم با فرمایش شما موافقم[/quote]
 مرسی داداش
بعد در طی هفته حد اقل چندتا تست بزنه خوبه ؟ واسه هر درس بر اساس اهمیتش تست بزنه ؟ مثلا زیست تست بیشتری بزنه و زبان کمتر ؟ یا این برنامه خوب نیست

----------


## پویا دقتی

بله ..... منم با فرمایش شما موافقم[/quote]
 مرسی داداش
بعد در طی هفته حد اقل چندتا تست بزنه خوبه ؟ واسه هر درس بر اساس اهمیتش تست بزنه ؟ مثلا زیست تست بیشتری بزنه و زبان کمتر ؟ یا این برنامه خوب نیست[/quote]

ببینین ..... آدم باید تا جایی تست بزنه که خیالش راحت باشه که مطلب رو مسلط شده و میتونه در زمان مشخص بهشون پاسخ بده .... البته در شروع کار زمان گرفتن 

لازم نیست .... به تدریج با تمرین سرعت عملشون هم بالاتر میره .... ایشون که تجربی هستن باید دو درس زیست و شیمی براشون در اولویت باشه و بعد از اونا ریاضی و

فیزیک ..... نمیشه تعداد خاصی رو برای تست زدن مشخص کرد ولی شما جوری برنامه ریزی کنین که اول تست های کنکور های سال های قبل زده بشه و بعد اونا رو 

مرور کنین تا اینجا خیالتون راحته که کارهای لازم رو انجام دادین بعدش در فرصت باقی مانده تست های تالیفی استاندارد رو هم پاسخ بدین .... در کل موقع تست زنی

خوبه که نکات تست ها رو توی یه دفتر بنویسیم تا از اونا تو تست های بعدی استفاده کنیم

----------


## iSalar

ببخشید نظرتون در مورد این جدول ک من طراحی کردم چیه؟ چ کم و کاستی داره؟ (این یه صفحه ماله سه هفتس)
در مورد این دفتر برنامه ریزی ک میگن ، اگ اون دفتر باشه دیگ این چیزا نیاز نیست؟
lممنون

----------


## پویا دقتی

هدف از برنامه ریزی اینه که شما با نظم و برنامه درس بخونین .... حالا این برنامه به هر شکلی میتونه باشه ..... دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی رو که من دیدم اونجا فقط ساعت مطالعه رو 

باید یادداشت کرد و آدم با خودش رقابت میکنه که هر روز بیشتر از روزای قبل درس بخونه که شما هم میتونین در جدولی که درست کردین این اعداد رو یادداشت کنین

شما یک برنامه 2 یا 3 هفته ای باید داشته باشین ( مثلا بر طبق برنامه آزمونی که شرکت میکنین ) و بعد این برنامه رو در بین روز ها تقسیم کنین .... هر روز حدود 4 درس مطالعه کنین

و درس ها رو هم بر اساس اولویت قرار بدین

----------


## mrnurse7

> بله ..... منم با فرمایش شما موافقم


 مرسی داداش
بعد در طی هفته حد اقل چندتا تست بزنه خوبه ؟ واسه هر درس بر اساس اهمیتش تست بزنه ؟ مثلا زیست تست بیشتری بزنه و زبان کمتر ؟ یا این برنامه خوب نیست[/quote]

ببینین ..... آدم باید تا جایی تست بزنه که خیالش راحت باشه که مطلب رو مسلط شده و میتونه در زمان مشخص بهشون پاسخ بده .... البته در شروع کار زمان گرفتن 

لازم نیست .... به تدریج با تمرین سرعت عملشون هم بالاتر میره .... ایشون که تجربی هستن باید دو درس زیست و شیمی براشون در اولویت باشه و بعد از اونا ریاضی و

فیزیک ..... نمیشه تعداد خاصی رو برای تست زدن مشخص کرد ولی شما جوری برنامه ریزی کنین که اول تست های کنکور های سال های قبل زده بشه و بعد اونا رو 

مرور کنین تا اینجا خیالتون راحته که کارهای لازم رو انجام دادین بعدش در فرصت باقی مانده تست های تالیفی استاندارد رو هم پاسخ بدین .... در کل موقع تست زنی

خوبه که نکات تست ها رو توی یه دفتر بنویسیم تا از اونا تو تست های بعدی استفاده کنیم
[/QUOTE]

بعد ی چیز دیگه واسه عمومی ها چ منابعی پیشنهاد میدید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببخشید نظرتون در مورد این جدول ک من طراحی کردم چیه؟ چ کم و کاستی داره؟ (این یه صفحه ماله سه هفتس)
> در مورد این دفتر برنامه ریزی ک میگن ، اگ اون دفتر باشه دیگ این چیزا نیاز نیست؟
> lممنون


سلیقه ی خوبی داری و برنامه ای ک نوشیتی خیلی قشنگه...ی جورایی مثه دفتر برنامه ریزی کانون میمونه...اگه میشه بذار ک مام استفاده کنیم ازش

----------


## پویا دقتی

بعد ی چیز دیگه واسه عمومی ها چ منابعی پیشنهاد میدید
 
ببینین الان همه انتشارات دارن با هم رقابت میکنن و میشه گفت که با استفاده از هر کدوم از اونا میشه موفق شد ولی چون شما خواستین منم نظر شخصیمو میگم :

برا ادبیات : کتاب موضوعی گاج طوسی یک کتاب کامله که البته باید با یه برنامه ریزی درست مطالعش کرد

برا عربی که حقیقتش اول طرح خودم رو توصیه میکنم ( از وبلاگ ما بازدید کنین ) و در اولویت بعدی هم تعریف کتاب عربی کامل گاج رو زیاد شنیدم

برا دینی کتاب های مختلفی هست ولی به نظرم کتاب گاج طوسی کافیه

برای زبان هم کتاب مبتکران عالیه

----------


## mrnurse7

> بعد ی چیز دیگه واسه عمومی ها چ منابعی پیشنهاد میدید
>  
> ببینین الان همه انتشارات دارن با هم رقابت میکنن و میشه گفت که با استفاده از هر کدوم از اونا میشه موفق شد ولی چون شما خواستین منم نظر شخصیمو میگم :
> 
> برا ادبیات : کتاب موضوعی گاج طوسی یک کتاب کامله که البته باید با یه برنامه ریزی درست مطالعش کرد
> 
> برا عربی که حقیقتش اول طرح خودم رو توصیه میکنم ( از وبلاگ ما بازدید کنین ) و در اولویت بعدی هم تعریف کتاب عربی کامل گاج رو زیاد شنیدم
> 
> برا دینی کتاب های مختلفی هست ولی به نظرم کتاب گاج طوسی کافیه
> ...


من واسه ادبیات کتابهای نشر دریافت یا میکروطبقه بندی گاج ( نقره ای )
واسه زبان فارسی هامون سبطی یا مهرو ماه
واسه قرابت ممعنایی نشر الگو یا مهر و ماه
واسه لغات کلک معلم یا خیلی سبز
واسه املاء خیلی سبز
واسه تاریخ ادبیات هم مهر و ماه یا الگوو رو مد نظر دارم
اکه بین اینا یکیو از هرکدوم میگیرم
برای دینی گاج نقره ای
برای زبان خیلی سبز یا گاج یا مبتکران رو در نظر دارم
واسه عربی هم گاج سفید  و نقره ای ( سفید واسه تابستون نقره ای واسه بعد تابستون)
نظرتوت چیه شما

----------


## پویا دقتی

> من واسه ادبیات کتابهای نشر دریافت یا میکروطبقه بندی گاج ( نقره ای )
> واسه زبان فارسی هامون سبطی یا مهرو ماه
> واسه قرابت ممعنایی نشر الگو یا مهر و ماه
> واسه لغات کلک معلم یا خیلی سبز
> واسه املاء خیلی سبز
> واسه تاریخ ادبیات هم مهر و ماه یا الگوو رو مد نظر دارم
> اکه بین اینا یکیو از هرکدوم میگیرم
> برای دینی گاج نقره ای
> برای زبان خیلی سبز یا گاج یا مبتکران رو در نظر دارم
> ...



برا ادبیات از هر قسمت ( لغت ... املا ... آرایه ... تاریخ ... قرابت ... زبان فارسی ) یکی رو انتخاب کنین ( همه کتاب هایی که اسم بردین خوبن )

برا عربی یک کتاب کافیه همون گاج نقره ای

دینی هم گاج نقره ای

زبان هم مبتکران

----------


## M-D

> خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
> فقط ی چیزی ؟ توی این برنامه واسه هر درس ی حدوده زمانی خاصی در نظر بگیرم یا خیر؟
> مثلا برنامه رو جوری تنظیم کنم ک توی 6 هفته ادبیاتو تموم کنم یا این جور برنامه خوب نیست و جواب نمیده


ببینید سعی کنید خودتون رو محدود به زمان نکنید
اینکه یک تایم مشخص کنید برای تمام کردن مباحث مربوط به ماه های آخر کنکور ( جمع بندی و مرور ) هستش
پیشنهاد میکنم هیچ وقت از روش بقچه ای هم استفاده نکنید. یعنی اینطور نباشه که ادبیات رو تمام کنید و برید سراغ عربی . بلکه همه ی درس ها رو با هم استارت بزنید و پیش برید

خواهش میکنم

----------


## Yeganehp

> ببخشید نظرتون در مورد این جدول ک من طراحی کردم چیه؟ چ کم و کاستی داره؟ (این یه صفحه ماله سه هفتس)
> در مورد این دفتر برنامه ریزی ک میگن ، اگ اون دفتر باشه دیگ این چیزا نیاز نیست؟
> lممنون


دادش يه كتابي هس به اسم برنامه ريزي با دوربين مدار بسته فوق العاده است اروم اروم بهت برنامه ريزيو ياد ميده و ساعت مطالعت رو ميبره بالا نه مثه بقيه كه از همون اول ميگن ساعتو حجم و اينارو مشخص كن روزي ٢٠ ساعت بخونو اينا من خودم مهرو ماهو هم دارم اما ديگه استفادش نميكنم گذاشتم با اين فعلا پيش برم واسه ٣ ماه هم هس (١٢هفته)بعدش كه راه افتادم ديگه برم رو مهرو ماه

----------


## v73

سلام 
اینجور که از تعداد پستهایی که با موضوع برنامه ریزی هست معلومه که مشکل خیلی از دوستان برنامه نوشتنه...من این حرفها رو چند بار گفتم ولی باز هم میگم:نوشتن برنامه کار سختی نیست؛خواهش میکنم از بقیه نخواید که براتون برنامه بنویسند؛حتی اون کسی هم که ادعا میکنه میتونه یه برنامه باب میل شما بنویسه سخت در اشتباهه؛به خدا تنها و تنها کسی که میتونه بهترین برنامه رو بنویسه خود خود شمایید...ببینید شما خوب میدونید اهل چطور درس خوندنید؛یعنی اینکه شمایید که میدونید صبح زود میتونید شروع کنید به درس خوندن یا نه ترجیح میدید شب ها بیشتر بیدار بمونید؛حس درس حفظی خوندن رو کی دارید؛کی در طول روز با مفهومی خوندن حال میکنید؛به خدا همینه ;-) شما باید بتونید درعین حال که درس میخونید لذت ببرید؛پس باید خودتون برنامه بنویسید،شمایید که میتونید تشخیص بدید توی کدوم درس مشکل دارید؛سعی کنید برای اون درسها بیشتر وقت بذارید تا الان که اول کارید درسهاتون رو از نظر بلد بودن و مسلط بودن هم سطح کنیدو کلی دلیل دیگه؛پس یه بار تصمیم بگیرید خودتون بنویسید مطمئن باشید بهترین نتیجه رو می‌گیرید؛بله درسته اولشه و سخته براتون تا یاد بگیرید،من اصلا نمیگم کمک نگیرید ولی حرفم اینه که بهترین برنامه اونیه که خودتون نوشته باشید،درسها رو از نظر ضرایبی که دارند بهشون تایم اختصاص بدید و براساس اینکه با کدوم مشکل داریدهمه درسها رو با عشق بخونید؛هیچ مبحثی رو از الان که تازه شروع کردید حذف نکنیدسعی کنید تستها رو زمان بندی بزنیددرسهای اختصاصی رو فعلا بیشتر بخونید 80-20 یا 70-30
تشریحی به تستی 80-20 یا 70-30 ؛چون تازه شروع کردید میگم وگرنه این درصدها درطول سال تحصیلی متفاوته،سعی کنید یا شب قبل یا صبح زود برنامه روزانه اتون رو بنویسید:چند ساعت فلان درسهم به کیفیت و هم کمیت توجه کنید؛هردوش درکنار هم مهمه.هرموقع خسته شدید به خودتون استراحت بدید و بعد با روحیه بشینید درس بخونیدبین 2 درس هم حتما استراحت کنیدپس به خودتون سخت نگیرید؛به مغزتون استراحت بدید،اون هم بعدش چند برابر جبران میکنه
فعلا همین ;-)

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام 
> اینجور که از تعداد پستهایی که با موضوع برنامه ریزی هست معلومه که مشکل خیلی از دوستان برنامه نوشتنه...من این حرفها رو چند بار گفتم ولی باز هم میگم:نوشتن برنامه کار سختی نیست؛خواهش میکنم از بقیه نخواید که براتون برنامه بنویسند؛حتی اون کسی هم که ادعا میکنه میتونه یه برنامه باب میل شما بنویسه سخت در اشتباهه؛به خدا تنها و تنها کسی که میتونه بهترین برنامه رو بنویسه خود خود شمایید...ببینید شما خوب میدونید اهل چطور درس خوندنید؛یعنی اینکه شمایید که میدونید صبح زود میتونید شروع کنید به درس خوندن یا نه ترجیح میدید شب ها بیشتر بیدار بمونید؛حس درس حفظی خوندن رو کی دارید؛کی در طول روز با مفهومی خوندن حال میکنید؛به خدا همینه ;-) شما باید بتونید درعین حال که درس میخونید لذت ببرید؛پس باید خودتون برنامه بنویسید،شمایید که میتونید تشخیص بدید توی کدوم درس مشکل دارید؛سعی کنید برای اون درسها بیشتر وقت بذارید تا الان که اول کارید درسهاتون رو از نظر بلد بودن و مسلط بودن هم سطح کنیدو کلی دلیل دیگه؛پس یه بار تصمیم بگیرید خودتون بنویسید مطمئن باشید بهترین نتیجه رو می‌گیرید؛بله درسته اولشه و سخته براتون تا یاد بگیرید،من اصلا نمیگم کمک نگیرید ولی حرفم اینه که بهترین برنامه اونیه که خودتون نوشته باشید،درسها رو از نظر ضرایبی که دارند بهشون تایم اختصاص بدید و براساس اینکه با کدوم مشکل داریدهمه درسها رو با عشق بخونید؛هیچ مبحثی رو از الان که تازه شروع کردید حذف نکنیدسعی کنید تستها رو زمان بندی بزنیددرسهای اختصاصی رو فعلا بیشتر بخونید 80-20 یا 70-30
> تشریحی به تستی 80-20 یا 70-30 ؛چون تازه شروع کردید میگم وگرنه این درصدها درطول سال تحصیلی متفاوته،سعی کنید یا شب قبل یا صبح زود برنامه روزانه اتون رو بنویسید:چند ساعت فلان درسهم به کیفیت و هم کمیت توجه کنید؛هردوش درکنار هم مهمه.هرموقع خسته شدید به خودتون استراحت بدید و بعد با روحیه بشینید درس بخونیدبین 2 درس هم حتما استراحت کنیدپس به خودتون سخت نگیرید؛به مغزتون استراحت بدید،اون هم بعدش چند برابر جبران میکنه
> فعلا همین ;-)


مرسی از کمکی ک کردی داداش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببینید سعی کنید خودتون رو محدود به زمان نکنید
> اینکه یک تایم مشخص کنید برای تمام کردن مباحث مربوط به ماه های آخر کنکور ( جمع بندی و مرور ) هستش
> پیشنهاد میکنم هیچ وقت از روش بقچه ای هم استفاده نکنید. یعنی اینطور نباشه که ادبیات رو تمام کنید و برید سراغ عربی . بلکه همه ی درس ها رو با هم استارت بزنید و پیش برید
> 
> خواهش میکنم


منظورم بقچه ای نبود داداش
منظورم این بود ک ادبیات توی مثلا 8 هفته زیست توی10 هفته تموم بشه و تمام اینا همزمان با هم پیش بره نه یکیو بخونی بعد بری سراغ بعدی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برا ادبیات از هر قسمت ( لغت ... املا ... آرایه ... تاریخ ... قرابت ... زبان فارسی ) یکی رو انتخاب کنین ( همه کتاب هایی که اسم بردین خوبن )
> 
> برا عربی یک کتاب کافیه همون گاج نقره ای
> 
> دینی هم گاج نقره ای
> 
> زبان هم مبتکران


منم همینارو مد نظرم بود

----------


## mrnurse7

دوستان یه سوال
این محاسبه ی نمرات نهایی در کنکور به چه شکله دقیقا ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام به همه ی دوستان
> من خیلی وقته از سایت استفاده میکنم اما فقط چند روزه عضو انجمن شدم
> بذارید اول خودمو معرفی کنم
> من محمدم 21 سالمه 2 سال پیش کنکور دادم..در حال حاضر پرستاری میخونم ( ترم 5 )...توی کانون قلم چی هم هستم و به عنوان پشتیبان فعالیت میکنم...البته سابقم زیاد نیست ( در حد 6 ماه )
> تو این مدت خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم ولی خب اطلاعاتم تکمیل نیست...
> خب بذارید اصل مطلبو بگم...
> داداش من امسال کنکور داره..من میخام به عنوان مشاورش باشم و واسش برنامه ی هفتگی بدم...ازم حرف شنوی داره خیلی و میدونم ک هرچی بگم گوش میکنه...
> چند تا سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میتونید کمک کنید
> 1-دقیقا باید از کی استارت بزنه واسه شروع که نه از درس زده بشه نه وقت کم بیاره
> ...


سلام
1- دیگه باید شروع کرده باشه
2-ساعتی درس نخونه و مبحثی بخونه-مثلا بجای اینکه 2 ساعت فیزیک بخونه،40 تست فیزیک بزنه البته در زودترین زمانی که میتونه! ما سر جمع برای تابستون روزی 7-8 ساعت خوبه
3- اگه بتونه کل پایه رو جمع کنه که خیلی خوبه اما اگه نتونست هم ایرادی نداره فقط روی مباحث مهم کار کنه
ادبیات:قرابت و آرایه /زبان لغت 3 سال و ردینگ کار کردن و...
4- من برای تابستان گزینه 2 را ترجیح میدم

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام
> 1- دیگه باید شروع کرده باشه
> 2-ساعتی درس نخونه و مبحثی بخونه-مثلا بجای اینکه 2 ساعت فیزیک بخونه،40 تست فیزیک بزنه البته در زودترین زمانی که میتونه! ما سر جمع برای تابستون روزی 7-8 ساعت خوبه
> 3- اگه بتونه کل پایه رو جمع کنه که خیلی خوبه اما اگه نتونست هم ایرادی نداره فقط روی مباحث مهم کار کنه
> ادبیات:قرابت و آرایه /زبان لغت 3 سال و ردینگ کار کردن و...
> 4- من برای تابستان گزینه 2 را ترجیح میدم


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز خیلی استفاده کردم...توی پ.خ اگ میشه جوابمو بده

----------

